# سمكرة وصباغة السيارات



## سلام محمد نوري (18 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم

ان سمكرة وصباغة السيارات هي من المهن المهمه ويجب على صاحب المهنه ان يكون ذو خبره عاليه ويحاول ان يطور نفسه يوما بعد يوم لكي يكون في مهنته محترفا وان يكون دائم التطور في عمله لكسب السمعه الجيدة وهذا المهم 0
واليكم التقرير المصور مع الشرح المبسط على احدى السيارات الحديثه على عدة مراحل0


 سياره نوع بلايزير امريكي الصنع 
هذه السياره تعرضت الى حادث اصطدام شديد مما ادى الى اصابتها باضرار تحطم الشاصي والبدنه الاماميه والبنيد والمصابيح والعطر والدعاميه الامامي واضرار في المحرك0
عملية تصليح السياره على المراحل الاتيه 
1-تم رفع الاجزاء المتضرره منها

2-تم قص البدنه الاماميه بواسطة كوسرة قطع كما مبيين في الصوره التاليه


3-يتم تعديل الشاصي بواسطة النار بجهاز الة قطع ناريه بالاوكسجين والكاربون ومطرقه ذو (5)كيلو والة الكبان –ويستحسن تبديل الشاصي بشاصي اخرمن الشواصي الغير متضرره مثل السيارات المقلوبه بحادث ولم يتضرر الشاصي 0 وكذالك البدنه الاماميه


4-تم تبديل الشاصي وربطه على القماره وتم لحيم البدنه الاماميه الجديده بواسطة الاوكسيجين ومادة الكاربون على ان يكون موازي على ربل الشاصي وتم ربط الاجزاء المتبقيه البنيد+ الجاملغات وصبغ هذه الاجزاء بواسطة كمبريسر ومسدس الصبغ ويصبغ بصبغ سيكنيز هولندي ويكون مطابق للون السياره ويستخرج رقم الصبغ من على لوحة البيانيه الموجوده على البدنه ويرش مع الثنرمرتان وبعد الانتهاء من الرش والتاكد بان الصبغ قد جف يرش بمادة الكلير والهاردنر أي الجلاتين والمصلب ويرش المره الاولى على شكل تبخير سريع لكي يحبب وبعدما يجف يرش بطريقه جيده لكي لايسيل وتركهم في الشمس لثلاثة ايام وبعدها تتم عمليت التلميع وازالة الحبيبات الزائده بواسطة مادة البوليش الخشن ثم الناعم الملمع

5- يتم الان نقل السياره الى ورشه المحركات لربط المحرك بعد الانتهاء من تبديل الاجزاء المتضرره من المحرك والتاكد من صلاحية المحرك والصيانه الجيده يتم ربط الاجزاء المتبقيه0

6-بعد ربط الدعاميه يتم نقل السياره الى ورشة الكهرباء لاكمال كهربائيات المحرك

7-بعد اكمال كهربائيات محرك السياره يتم تشغيل المحرك لمدة اربع ساعات للتاكد من صلاحية المحرك وبعدها تربط المصابيح والعطر الجديد والتاكد من اشتغال المصابيح +السكنات+الاشارات- وكل الصيانه الكهربائيه على السياره وفحصها بجهاز السيرفس0

8-التاكد من بعض الملاحضات الفنيه مثل ميزانية مجمع الاستيرن والطوبات والدبلات واللويات وبلنص دواليب الاطارات وكل مايتعلق بالسيارة والسير بها لمسافة2000 كيلو متر من قبل الفني المتخصص للتاكد من صلاحيات السياره بمعدل 160 كيلو متر بالساعه وبعدها تكون السياره جاهزه0
9- الشكل النهائي 
ارجو من الاخوه الاعضاء تقييم هذا الموضوع 
 وابداء أرائهم ومقترحاتهم وشكر


----------



## اسامة القاسى (18 أبريل 2009)

موضوع جميل بس بعض الالفاظ غير مفهومة مثل " شاصى -البنيد - الجاملغات -السكنات " مشكور اخى بس نرجو التوضيح اكثر


----------



## سلام محمد نوري (21 أبريل 2009)

اسامة القاسى قال:


> موضوع جميل بس بعض الالفاظ غير مفهومة مثل " شاصى -البنيد - الجاملغات -السكنات " مشكور اخى بس نرجو التوضيح اكثر



عذرا الكلمات الدارجة هي بلهجة محلية عراقية .

شاصي : هيكل السيارة .
البنيد : غطاء المحرك .
الجاملغات: الواقيات الجانبيات الأمامية لهيكل المحرك .
السكنات : مصابيح الأنارة الأمامية .

وشكرا على مرورك .:1:


----------



## سلام محمد نوري (21 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم .

اليكم الموضوع مع التقرير المصور .


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (21 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكور على الموضوع ..

هناك شح في مواضيع السمكرة والدهان ..

أشكرك مهندس سلام محمد نوري ..

وأتمنى ان أرى إستمرارا .. ومواضيع جديدة في هذا المجال.

وهو من المواضيع المهمة ..حيث ان المظهر الخارجي..

يعطي انطباعا نفسيا.. وراحة داخلية عند قيادة سيارة..

وفقك الله .


----------



## ahmedzhelmy (24 أكتوبر 2009)

الموضوع جميل ، وشكرا لك يا باشمهندس سلام ، ولكن أرجو كتابة المصطلحات الفنية باللغة العربية .. لا بالعامية ، وذلك حتى يتمكن الجميع من فهمها.
تقبل تحياتي ،،
د.أحمد زكي


----------



## سلام تايكر (4 فبراير 2011)

مشكور على الموضوع ..

هناك شح في مواضيع السمكرة والدهان ..

أشكرك مهندس سلام محمد نوري ..


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (5 فبراير 2011)

موضوع جميل والمنتدى بحاجة الى مثل هذه المواضيع بارك الله فيك
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## رزق نصر (12 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا جزيلا مهندس سلام


----------



## hastiaref2007 (18 أغسطس 2011)

*شكرا جزيلا مهندس سلام*​


----------

